# GOATS FOR SALE CENTRAL SOUTH DAKOTA



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

All goats on website for sale except for Azriel and Ivy.
Sales are pretty poor around here and goats either have to pay for themselves or find other homes . . . . especially since I am headed to college next fall. 
Reasonable offers not refused and discount prices for group purchases. 
My goats ARE QUALITY. . . .but they are pets, first and foremost. Great homes only.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Idahodreamer- Man, I wish I could get some goats from you!! I looked at your' website and saw all of your great goats. Unfortunately, I am too far away from you (as I live in MT), and I do not have the funds at this time.. Ah well, I can dream, now can't I I hope that you find great homes for all of your critters...


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Thankyou for the compliments! I wish you were closer as well, lol. Too many goats too little space and money


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Dang, if South Dakota weren't such a far drive, I'd definitely snap up Fancy Free. Oh well, I can already drool.


----------

